# Where to buy Dry Rubs in the UK?



## stuarty84

Hi guys, 

I'm sure this question has been asked loads, I couldn't find a post on it - But where do you all buy your dry rubs from? 

I know it's easy enough to make your own, but I like buying the "famous" American ones. I've used Yardbird Rub and The Squeal Rub and a few others, they're all great, I love them, but the website I normally buy them off seems to have shut down. The only UK seller I can find now is bbq-gourmet, but it doesn't have a great selection and it's extremely expensive!

Is there any other good websites out there?

Thanks,
Stu


----------



## motocrash

Do you have  Wal-Mart? Here is a place somewhat local to me,I haven't bought anything from them but do know they are real friendly and knowledgeable. https://www.mdbbqservices.com/


----------



## stuarty84

motocrash said:


> Do you have  Wal-Mart? Here is a place somewhat local to me,I haven't bought anything from them but do know they are real friendly and knowledgeable. https://www.mdbbqservices.com/


No, we don't have Walmart. We have Asda, which I believe is the UK equivalent of Walmart. But doesn't supply the dry rubs that I'm after unfortunately


----------



## motocrash

Dang,shipping waaay more $ than product.I hate that.Contact the guys above and see if they'll ship to you and can calculate accurate shipping.


----------



## darwin101

Amazo.co.uk  has several, might be worth a look.  I did see Stubb's and a few other familiar labels.


----------



## Ribman-uk

Costco warehouses sell a Halifax decent rub but it’s member only. Only sell it during summer months.
Best make your own there are loads of recipes on here


----------



## Ribman-uk

Half not Halifax


----------



## homeruk

make your own! 
its way over priced in the shops, ive never bought it once and had no complaints
do a google search for bbq rub recipes, just write down what you do because if you like it 3 weeks later you wont remember what you put in
for beef just heavy on the garlic powder, black pepper and salt..maybe a sprinkle of onion and then a general purpose rub for chicken, pork etc with things like all purpose seasoning, paprika onion powder garlic powder, sugar salt oregano..in fact pretty much anything goes to your own taste, getting a few different types of chilli powder will add depth of flavor not just  heat but ebay is your best bet for the chilli types, one thing im not keen on in rubs in ginger powder that some recipe have
buy the big bags in the indian sections of supermarkets 100 to 400gms not the little jars and stick your mix in a shaker i use old herbs tubs from makro..the catering size once there empty, just needs a good shake to declump it when you go to use it..smoked paprika is a good one to add too
costco do a california ground smoked garlic in there herb section that i use everywhere now
dont confuse powder with salt..dont get onion salt and garlic salt its not the same, onion powder can be bought online at butcher supply shops, garlic powder indian section supermarket they are the main ingredients you will use
most supermarket bbq sauces are terrible also just a sweet sticky thickened colored water really


----------



## Mr Whiskers

Hi there, I do make my own rubs but I came across this recently and have ordered a few things from these guys. www.
bbqgourmet.co.uk


----------



## Tabs

There are a few good rub suppliers / producers knocking round these parts, a few I've used are:

http://bbqgourmet.co.uk - Rich has a wide range of imported rubs from the US. Met him at a BBQ course I did last year and he's really knowledgeable plus enthusiastic. Highly recommend the Oakridge rubs he sells. Tip: get the larger sizes to cut down repeat orders! Blues Hog Competition sauce is a good example!
https://www.fireflybbq.eu/collections/rubs - Glossop based producer. I've been using their Memphis Pig Rub on Pulled pork recently, it's got a kick. Recently purchased some of their Kansas Sweet and Dallas Lonestar too - latter is really peppery and great on steaks!
https://www.angusandoink.com/ - Bought my Yoder from these guys. Their rubs are ace, full of flavour and really well priced. Currently rocking their Montreal Steak and Burger Seasoning on salads.

Firefly and Oakridge are both available on Amazon should you wish to use them but I find it's easier to order direct ;)


----------



## PaulLiverpool

I always make my own. There's plenty of Asian food stores in the UK that sell spices in large quantities - don't bother with supermarkets as they as so expensive. With a big enough range of dry herbs and spices in your kitchen you're the equal of any premade rub in the world.


----------



## Tabs

It is far cheaper to make your own. I've been buying a few commercial ones to see what's in them and getting an idea for what I prefer.

What I found difficult to source were the more coarse ground ingredients, though a pestle and mortar would probably sort that out I just haven't gotten round to trying it yet.


----------



## Ribman-uk

Just a thought guys, if there are enough of us couldn't we look into the possibility of importing some
Direct from the suppliers in the states?


----------



## smokin monkey

Angus and Oink are getting a good reputation of supplying good rubs, plenty of UK BBQ Teams using them.


----------



## MeatSkull

Look at the ingredients of ones you like and copy, I've never bought a rub myself.


----------



## homeruk

if you make your own use an empty herb tub like the  ones you get at makro and bookers with a flip lid pour one side and sprinkle the other side
or try these peeps..have just about every jar squirty bottle, bucket etc you can imagine at trade prices
https://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-Plastic/Plastic-Spice-Jars/c-1-170-268/


----------

